# Buying router bits



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Where is the best place to buy bits and is there certain types I should buy? Is there a so called starter kit? My router takes 1/8" bits. 
Sorry if this is a dumb question. 
Thank you chris


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Chris - tell us your background and what are your projects.
a 1/8" shank is considered a Dremel tool (or Roto-Zip).
what tool do you have ? is this for your CNC ? got a photo of it ?


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Background, new to cnc routers. 
Wood Is what I am routering.


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

These are my bits


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry I assumed 1/8" . They are 3.175 mm. 
See I told you I was new at this. 
So what 3.175 router bits do I need?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

according to the measurement converter, 3.175 mm is 1/8 inch. so you are correct.


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

After reading I see that 1/8" and 3.175 are the same. 
I think it is my bedtime. I am struggling with thinking. 
So if I dont have everyone confused now, what bits should I buy. I saw fox alien has a nice kit for around $40 which is what my machine is. Good choice or bad?
Sorry for being lost.


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry john smith. I think we were posting at same time.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

looks like you have an upcut spiral cutter, and a (60 deg?) v-bit. a starter bit set will include a variety of bits, most cnc folks would suggest you buy the ones you need when you need them. you will likely be looking to use some 1/8" end mills (down cut) and a ball nose or two if you are thinking of doing any carving type of work. 

a starter set came with my cnc and there are bits i still haven't used.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Chris, what cnc machine do you have?
Why not post up what you'd like to cut/3D engrave and others can help suggest what bits to get/use.


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Fox alien 4040 is what machine I have. 
I dont want to cut anything fancy, just cut out letters and cut out shapes. I might get a little more into different things once I get it a little more figured out.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, so it's this one? : https://www.foxalien.com/products/cnc-router-machine-4040-xe?_pos=1&_sid=0ff8a949c&_ss=r
Make sure you have the right collet size for the shank size. Imperial / MM
(That website would drive ya up a wall w/ those measurements and says nothing about the included collets)
Go with the 1/8" Up & Down cut bits and give them a whirl.
Then after a while when you're comfortable you can try smaller cut diameters.
They can/will break so be prepared and have extras on hand.

What software program are you designing in?


----------



## csp (Nov 14, 2021)

Mine is not the xe. Mine is the regular one. 
Easel and candle. I am not the best on computers and things. These seem to be pretty user friendly.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

For newbies I suggest you go to Aliexpress dot com and buy bits there or Amazon. Buy the bits you need for the job at hand, and forget the kits. The nice thing about Aliexpress is you'll finds 3mm bits (1/8") in a variety of lengths. 

I use 3mm single fluted bits all the time to cut 6061 aluminum, and had no problem with the quality of the bits, and have found some as long as 72mm in length, which I sometimes need when doing 3d wood projects.

You'll find that you'll mainly need upcut and downcut single and double fluted End Mills depending on the material, and V-bits (15, 60, & 90 degrees) for lettering, and (60 & 90 degrees) for inlays. 

If you do any type of 3D models then you'll need some Ball nose bits


----------

